# Scratchgolf and albertfallickwang CD exchange listening thread



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

scratchgolf and I are bouncing an idea of doing a mail exchange for CD's (or hard drives) so that we can hear each other's collections .

This would be pretty innovative like mail art. What do people think of this idea?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

From a legal POV, I'd worry about this. Sending this stuff through the public mail probably violates more laws than sharing it online does.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Doing so would constitute a severe violation of every copyright law that exists today.

According to Danish law, a person is allowed to make one copy for private use only. Talk Classical honors and respects all copyright laws of all nations. To share CD's or disk drives in this manner is unlawful.

This forum does not and will not allow support this activity. Thread is closed.

This from Consolidated Act on Copyright 2010 (Denmark)


> 12.−(1) Anyone is entitled to make or have made, for private purposes, single copies of works which have been made public if this is not done for commercial purposes. Such copies must not be used for any other purpose.
> (2) The provision of subsection (1) does *not* provide the right to
> (i) construct a work of architecture;
> (ii) make a copy of a work of art by casting, by printing from an original negative or base, or in any other manner implying that the copy can be considered as an original;
> ...


----------

